# Today's 3D films



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Saw my first 3D film in a theater in 27 years (Friday the 13 part 3 was the last one). Today it was G-Force. Wow,... 3D has come a long way. The polarized aviator style glasses are many times better than the old cardboard red/green lens glasses. Still don't think it's ready for prime time. Seems a little fuzzy and IMO the colors look washed out or faded. Also started to bother one eye about an hour into it. 

Pretty impressive effects and they seem to be better integrated into the movie now rather than just stuck in there cause it's 3D. So while the effects and 3D are so much better,... unfortunately I can't say the same for the script. I may have smiled twice and my six year old laughed three times, neither of us found the same thing funny.

My age old complaint, I want something with substance. Wit, humor, drama, something... more than just a gimmick. Or is it ???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I simply dont care about the 3D aspect, it is usually more of a distraction for me not something I want. I guess it depends on the size of display your using but the two films that I have in 3D at home I preferred just watching it normal on our 96" screen.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

To date I've seen Monster House, Meet The Robinsons, Up, Nightmare Before Christmas, and My Bloody Valentine in 3D.

I'm split between my experiences, too. Monster House, Meet The Robinsons and Up were really enjoyable and the 3D aspect added value to the movie for me. Nightmare Before Christmas, since it was a bit dated, didn't translate as well in my opinion. My Bloody Valentine was just so hokey in 3D. Sequences specifically made to demonstrate the 3D really looked fake and really took me out of the movie experience.

I would like to see more 3D specific films, but not at the expense at good story telling. Like anything else, the 3D should lend itself to the movie and support the movie itself, much like surround sound. The idea isn't to distract you.


----------



## SkaBooM (Oct 1, 2009)

I love 3d films , but sometimes the subtle apporach is lost entirely.\
Coraline was really good, I think that a few other would be great if they were done in 3d, jarassic park for one.

Also kind of wondering how the 240 hz tech in home television will affect home 3d


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

High Resolution (4K x 2K), and 3D projection, is indeed the future. :T
And all of this through HDMI 1.4 version.

* Here's HDMI 1.4 specs: http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2008/hdmi_versions.shtml

> Support for 4K x 2K resolution.
> Extensive 3D support.
> Audio Return Channel.
> High speed HDMI Ethernet Channel.
+ more... :yeahthat:

And can't escape it either. :nono: :hide: :yes:


----------

